# SB Live - Only sound is a Buzzing



## Ruler2112 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just installed a system with 8.2 amd64 that has a SB Live PCI sound card in it.  Per the handbook, I loaded the snd_driver module and then looked at /dev/sndstat.  From that, I was able to determine that the correct module for my card is snd_emu10kx, so I added this to /boot/loader.conf so that it'll load automatically at boot.

Unforunately, all I am able to get out of the speaker is a buzzing sound that starts when I try to play a sound, but does not end when the sound is supposed to be done playing.  I've tried overriding the device location in the Sound System portion of the KDE control center with both /dev/dsp0.0 and /dev/dsp0.1 (as /dev/sndstat indicated were created), but I'm only able to get silence when doing so.

Any thoughts of what's wrong, where I screwed up, or something else I could try to troubleshoot further?


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   23 0xffffffff80100000 c9fe20   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80da0000 21068    geom_mirror.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80e22000 104a7a   zfs.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff80f27000 1a22     opensolaris.ko
34    1 0xffffffff80f29000 d33e     snd_emu10kx.ko
35    2 0xffffffff80f37000 39570    sound.ko
36    1 0xffffffff80f71000 1cf24    linux.ko

# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> (play)

# pciconf -lv
...
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'Sound Blaster Live! (Also Live! 5.1) - OEM from DELL - CT4780 (CT5880DCQ)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
none3@pci0:5:1:1:       class=0x098000 card=0x00201102 chip=0x70021102 rev=0x08 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'GamePort (EMU10K1)'
    class      = input device
vgapci0@pci0:5:4:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x515e8086 chip=0x515e1002 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
...
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 29, 2011)

Simple stuff first: speakers plugged into the right jack?  Volume turned up?  Correct input selected on the amp?

Not sure what it means by "front" and "rear", but to select the other output:
`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`


----------



## Ruler2112 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup, I checked all the simple stuff you mentioned.  One simple thing I didn't check is to reboot after all the config changes.  Did that and I now have sound. 

Thanks for the reply.  Sorry for wasting your time on something with such a simple fix.  Never had a reboot fix squat on a *nix system before... usually (unlike windoze) if something's wrong, something's wrong and you have to fix it before it'll work again.


----------

